# Walbro Car rebuild



## dlk110 (May 7, 2009)

My Toro weedeater has a Walbro carb, model WYJ. The primer bulb no longer feed gas to the carb. I replaced the bulb but did not fix. Used a rebuild kit for model WYJ and replaced diaphram and gaskets......... may not have installed correctly? Can anyone describe the layout of the diaphram and gaskets or troubleshoot? Thanks


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

dlk110 said:


> My Toro weedeater has a Walbro carb, model WYJ. The primer bulb no longer feed gas to the carb. I replaced the bulb but did not fix.


You may have a bad fuel line but my guess would be the the flange below the primer bulb is bad. here is a link to where you can look that carburetor up and see how it goes together,click the parts look up and then go to product lines and look up walbro 
http://americanaircooledenginetechnology.com/parts.asp

also heres a link to walbros site they have trouble shooting guides 
http://wem.walbro.com/distributors/servicemanuals/


----------



## dlk110 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks!


----------

